
Tesla Model 3 production has been sabotaged, according to CNC - alphabettsy
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/06/tesla-model-3-production-has-been-sabotaged-according-to-cnc/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17342126](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17342126).

------
sbierwagen
Blogspam.

Source is [https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/18/elon-musk-email-employee-
con...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/18/elon-musk-email-employee-conducted-
extensive-and-damaging-sabotage.html)

~~~
Cogito
This source is much better, can we please get it changed.

[EDIT] or merged with the other discussion -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17342126](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17342126)

~~~
sctb
Done. Thanks!

